# Singing bridge outing



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i have an old bottom line 210 thats portable Ralph if i can find it ...ill check this week some time..just have to find a battery


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

walleyeman2006 said:


> i have an old bottom line 210 thats portable Ralph if i can find it ...ill check this week some time..just have to find a battery


If it gave me some type of depth info, that would be all I need, would be nice to not run aground, or lose lures to bottom. I have an old marine battery, have to put charger on it, see if it still works.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

As long as im not outta town working ill be there, do they allow campers in the parking area there im not sure and cant quite remember?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Keep me as a maybe, As time grows near I'll know more. More than likely camp out in the back of my minivan and bring a small table top gas grill, snack type food to cook on it and and a big cooler, full of course!  

Ralph, how tall is your rod holder? I gotta get something together and try that!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

sticknstring said:


> As long as im not outta town working ill be there, do they allow campers in the parking area there im not sure and cant quite remember?


I've stayed there in truck camper, and have seen motorhomes. I don't think they'll say anything about those. Don't think a pull behind or pop up would be a good idea, but if the DNR wouldn't allow it, there's state land not far away and all you need is a camp permit.



burksee said:


> Ralph, how tall is your rod holder? I gotta get something together and try that!


the 1/2" blk.pipe is about 5 1/2', and the plate on bottom is about 8" up. My friend made it for me at his shop, he has one just like it, and they work great. The plate on bottom keeps it from falling over forward.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Here's some great info I got from Duckman1 in cold water forum. May be helpful to others, I know its just what I was looking for.


Duckman1 said:


> Ralph,
> 
> Here is a map page that is awsome for geting the depths and contours of the Bay and all lake Huron. You just need to enlarge/reduce the map with the controls and the red arrows in the corners until you get to where you want to be.
> http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?lat=43.7827128452&lon=-83.8439674386&scale=120000&zoom=50&type=0&icon=0&searchscope=dom&CFID=946063&CFTOKEN=28905893&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DM.MM



Great  Thats what I'm looking for. Man this site and the people on here never cease to amaze me! Thanks a bunch, show up at the outing and I'll make sure to save you some cold ones


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> Is kirby's the baitshop that relocated into the citgo? I heard they were closing? I'm just looking to stay away from shallows, looking for something like they have on saginaw bay. I just rememberd I have one of those tom huggler books that is the great lakes shoreline, I think that has some info.


Citgo? I think so. Don't really pay that much attention. They are the ones that look like a log cabin and have a buck pole. I did not hear that they were closing. What a bummer if true!


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> Here's some great info I got from Duckman1 in cold water forum. May be helpful to others, I know its just what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Great  Thats what I'm looking for. Man this site and the people on here never cease to amaze me! Thanks a bunch, show up at the outing and I'll make sure to save you some cold ones


Awesome!!!

This looks exactly the same as the printed maps we have at the cottage. Thanks for the online link.

As you can see there is not much to worry about with a small 14' in that area. Mostly you need to be concerned about what has blown in and whatever changes occurred during the winter/other that is not mapped.

Cliff


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I wish I could make this, my dad grew up a half mile down Turner road from the lake and we still own the house and property, would've been a great place for a BBQ. Have a good time Fellas!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Just thought I would update everything so far: 

Anyone wishing to stay weekend, can stay in motorhomes or truck campers etc. in parking lot,(big lot), there is a list for cabins with info here plus they have dbl. bed motel rooms also.

They are less than 5 minutes from bridge, and there is only 3 left right now. The rate on their website says 75.00 a night, but he said he'll give them to us for 65.00( thats for 4 people) 2 nights at $130, would be under $35.00 a piece for weekend. Just tell him your with the michigan-sportsman group and give him my name. I already reserved cabin #4. There are cabins 1 thru 3 left, and 4 motel rooms at the same price of 65.00. Motel rooms have small fridges, but would need your own coffee pot or microwave. Only thing is, there's a little restaurant out front, but don't open till later in season. He said we could beach aluminum boats out front on shore. Here's the site: 

http://www.taylorwaterfrontresort.com/

I figure anyone wanting to surf fish meet about hour before daylight on sat. morning to get a spot in surf, if fish are around good,and being a sat. could be lots of other people also. If people want to lauch small boats, we can maybe help each other carry to water there at shore, or just up road less than mile there is some small community launches, but can't leave vehicles parked there, would have to take back to lot and pick up spotter. If you do this, stay wide from shore fisherman, and come in to shore from south. I plan on having shore lunch around 1 p.m. if that sounds good with the majority. So far pulled BBQ and regular pork, hamburgers and dogs, homemade pork and beans. Anything else someone wants to bring is welcome. will couple of grills and tables for cooking, platicware and plates also. Hope its not too windy, if so, should be decent at Tawas 15 min. to north, can launch at river or behind police post in town. Pier should be decent for browns also this time of year for those without boat. If interested, bring smelt gear for at night and waders to dip, or cast for walleye at singing bridge or 15 min. to south at point lookout (au gres). Read through posts for info on surf rigging, and rod holders. I use my rod holder also at night for lantern if smelt dipping, don't forget lanterns just in case. 

List update 

Ralph Smith.......have small gas grill and 2 folding tables to set stuff on. Roasting pulled pork for sandwiches and home made pork & beans.
Walleyeman 2006......dogs,burgers and gas grill.
Ausable steelhead
Burksee ?
big mike?
clark fish
snowman11?
limige
Buddwiser.......3 burner stove,folding table,plates and plastic ware.
shawnfire + 1
Duckman1
FishCrazyArcher
Ninja.......lots of goodies
cliffd


----------



## Big_P (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm still interested in this also. Count me in unless something comes up (you never know these days with my luck). When she gets down to D day and it's a go if I'm still able let me know what I can contribute and I'll bring'er. I think this will be really fun!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Just thought I would update everything so far: 

Anyone wishing to stay weekend, can stay in motorhomes or truck campers etc. in parking lot,(big lot), there is a list for cabins with info here plus they have dbl. bed motel rooms also.

They are less than 5 minutes from bridge, and there is only 3 left right now. The rate on their website says 75.00 a night, but he said he'll give them to us for 65.00( thats for 4 people) 2 nights at $130, would be under $35.00 a piece for weekend. Just tell him your with the michigan-sportsman group and give him my name. I already reserved cabin #4. There are cabins 1 thru 3 left, and 4 motel rooms at the same price of 65.00. Motel rooms have small fridges, but would need your own coffee pot or microwave. Only thing is, there's a little restaurant out front, but don't open till later in season. He said we could beach aluminum boats out front on shore. Here's the site: 

http://www.taylorwaterfrontresort.com/

I figure anyone wanting to surf fish meet about hour before daylight on sat. morning to get a spot in surf, if fish are around good,and being a sat. could be lots of other people also. If people want to lauch small boats, we can maybe help each other carry to water there at shore, or just up road less than mile there is some small community launches, but can't leave vehicles parked there, would have to take back to lot and pick up spotter. If you do this, stay wide from shore fisherman, and come in to shore from south. I plan on having shore lunch around 1 p.m. if that sounds good with the majority. So far pulled BBQ and regular pork, hamburgers and dogs, homemade pork and beans. Anything else someone wants to bring is welcome. will couple of grills and tables for cooking, platicware and plates also. Hope its not too windy, if so, should be decent at Tawas 15 min. to north, can launch at river or behind police post in town. Pier should be decent for browns also this time of year for those without boat. If interested, bring smelt gear for at night and waders to dip, or cast for walleye at singing bridge or 15 min. to south at point lookout (au gres). Read through posts for info on surf rigging, and rod holders. I use my rod holder also at night for lantern if smelt dipping, don't forget lanterns just in case. 

List update 

Ralph Smith.......have small gas grill and 2 folding tables to set stuff on. Roasting pulled pork for sandwiches and home made pork & beans.
Walleyeman 2006......dogs,burgers and gas grill.
Ausable steelhead
Burksee ?
big mike?
clark fish
snowman11?
limige
Buddwiser.......3 burner stove,folding table,plates and plastic ware.
shawnfire + 1
Duckman1
FishCrazyArcher
Ninja.......lots of goodies
cliffd
Big P


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I have to be a no go, I have to go learn on how to camp (hahaha) This is what happens when you become a cubscout Den leader..... to Take my Den camping I have to learn how first (hahahahah).....So this weekend I will be camping in lapeer and learning how to put up a tent (hahahahah)... I wished I could make it and have been looking forward to it.....


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

shawnfire said:


> I have to be a no go, I have to go learn on how to camp (hahaha) This is what happens when you become a cubscout Den leader..... to Take my Den camping I have to learn how first (hahahahah).....So this weekend I will be camping in lapeer and learning how to put up a tent (hahahahah)... I wished I could make it and have been looking forward to it.....



Sorry you can't make it, we'll drink one for ya, and split up you food:lol: 

List update 

Ralph Smith.......have small gas grill and 2 folding tables to set stuff on. Roasting pulled pork for sandwiches and home made pork & beans.
Walleyeman 2006......dogs,burgers and gas grill.
Ausable steelhead
Burksee ?
big mike?
clark fish
limige
Buddwiser.......3 burner stove,folding table,plates and plastic ware.
Duckman1
FishCrazyArcher
Ninja.......lots of goodies
cliffd
Big P

Has any one reserved a cabin besides me? I stopped to check them out last weekend, and they look pretty good. Never stayed there before, so took a quick look.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm a no....who knew that college classes had field trips.

stupid college


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

You might want to drink 2 for me...... because I will be camping w/o beer @!#$%^&*.... isn't that against the law or something :evil:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Has any one reserved a cabin besides me? I stopped to check them out last weekend, and they look pretty good. Never stayed there before, so took a quick look.



My son and I will be staying in #3 Friday night with the possibility of Sat. nite.
Anyone else showing up sometime Fri. night? Not to sure what time we'll be there as its still up in the air as to whether or not my son has jury duty next week.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> My son and I will be staying in #3 Friday night with the possibility of Sat. nite.
> Anyone else showing up sometime Fri. night? Not to sure what time we'll be there as its still up in the air as to whether or not my son has jury duty next week.


I'll be there on fri., but not sure of time. Will be coming home from working all night in Lima,Ohio on thursday night(4 hours to Bay City) then heading up. Depends on how long of a night I have thursday. Hopefully I can get some sleep on the train:lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

im going up friday morning..probably going to fish the ausable then work back to singing bridge..i should be back around that area before 5pm im guessing...


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Not gonna be able to make this one fellas. Way to much work right now. Catch some fish and drink a few for me!


----------

